# This actually happened to me LAST NIGHT.



## PredFan

I promise, i'm not making this up.

Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.

I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".

"No, why?"
"Don't you feel that?"
"What?"
"That vibration."
"Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
"No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)

There's more, but what do YOU think?

It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?

What do you think?


----------



## Toro

lol

I can think of something ...


----------



## syrenn

which answer to give..... oh the quandary. 

was anything else in the house vibrating? 
















did i ever tell you about the time i was visiting a friend and the housekeeper came out of the bedroom screaming that there was a snake under the bed?


----------



## PredFan

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...



Not that.


----------



## PredFan

Nothing else in the house was vibrating.


----------



## Unkotare

Were they good, good, good, good vibrations? Were they giving you excitations?


----------



## uscitizen

Nearby interdimensional shifts can cause that effect.


----------



## PredFan

uscitizen said:


> Nearby interdimensional shifts can cause that effect.



Finally! Someone who realizes that this is in the Paranromal discussion group.

As far as i can tell, I'm still in the same dimension.


----------



## ima

Maybe your wife forgot to take the vibrator out of your ass and turn it off after you two finished swapping fluids.


----------



## Bleipriester

I had an similar experience.


----------



## jillian

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...



hush, child 

everyone knows it was the president tunneling under his bed to exert mind-control over him.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hush, child
> 
> everyone knows it was the president tunneling under his bed to exert mind-control over him.
Click to expand...


That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.


----------



## PredFan

Bleipriester said:


> I had an similar experience.



Did you ever figure it out? What it was?


----------



## ima

PredFan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?
Click to expand...


He also had a vibrator stuck up his ass and he couldn't reach the off button... just like you.


----------



## The Infidel

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...





PredFan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Infidel

PredFan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?
Click to expand...


May have bee the cabbage ya ate?


----------



## PredFan

Har har, laugh laugh, chuckle chuckle.

Now you're done.

This is the paranormal forum and it's a discussion about the paranormal. If you want to discuss that then please do. If you want to rehash the same tired jokes then expect me to ignore you.


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?



Acid flashback?


----------



## NoNukes

I have had paranormal experiences, but have found it a waste of time discussing them on message boards.


----------



## Wry Catcher

According to the president of the zoological association mild or somewhat severe vibrations can be felt when two Giant Pythons are mating.  Such vibrations are only felt within yards of their love making.  

Anything to help, sweet dreams.


----------



## Sallow

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?



I was working on my computer when there was a swaying in my apartment. At first I thought it was just a big truck coming through..but it turned out to be an earthquake.


----------



## Sallow

The Infidel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May have bee the cabbage ya ate?
Click to expand...


Ironic.

Had cornbeef and cabbage last night.


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> I have had paranormal experiences, but have found it a waste of time discussing them on message boards.



That depends on your purpose for posting them. Are you posting to share, are you posting to convince others, or are you putting it up for discussion?


----------



## PredFan

Sallow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was working on my computer when there was a swaying in my apartment. At first I thought it was just a big truck coming through..but it turned out to be an earthquake.
Click to expand...


When I lived in California, I experienced earthquakes as well. This was not an earthquake. There also was nothing in the news this morning that would explain it.


----------



## syrenn

what do you think it was then?


----------



## Wry Catcher

syrenn said:


> what do you think it was then?



Giant Pythons in his crawl space.


----------



## hjmick

PredFan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hush, child
> 
> everyone knows it was the president tunneling under his bed to exert mind-control over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...


As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...

Was the cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> what do you think it was then?



Hold on! I want to give some of the regulars in the paranormal forums a chance to respond.


----------



## PredFan

hjmick said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> hush, child
> 
> everyone knows it was the president tunneling under his bed to exert mind-control over him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
Click to expand...


At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.


----------



## syrenn

PredFan said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
Click to expand...



was he under the bed?


----------



## Sarah G

I've felt something like that before.  It isn't something with the house, I think it was your body at first being tense and then relaxing.  Not like when you sort of jump and you startle yourself awake but a milder sensation.

I'd hate to think it was a sinkhole.  <Shudder>


----------



## hjmick

Your wife has "restless leg syndrome?"


----------



## PredFan

syrenn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> was he under the bed?
Click to expand...


No, in fact he was in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Truthmatters

It must have been god shuddering at the though of you getting to procreate


----------



## PredFan

hjmick said:


> Your wife has "restless leg syndrome?"



Nope. She was still.


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> It must have been god shuddering at the though of you getting to procreate



Too late asshole, I have 5 daughters already.

Go play in the street.


----------



## Truthmatters

and you actaully expected no one to make jokes about this?


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> and you actaully expected no one to make jokes about this?



Might have been funny, back on the first page. It's in the paranormal forum. We are discussing the paranormal.


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had paranormal experiences, but have found it a waste of time discussing them on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on your purpose for posting them. Are you posting to share, are you posting to convince others, or are you putting it up for discussion?
Click to expand...


I had put them up as part of a discussion and was ridiculed. One of the persons was the one who started the thread.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
Click to expand...


You were having sex with the cat? That's sick!


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had paranormal experiences, but have found it a waste of time discussing them on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on your purpose for posting them. Are you posting to share, are you posting to convince others, or are you putting it up for discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had put them up as part of a discussion and was ridiculed. One of the persons was the one who started the thread.
Click to expand...


Well, I certainly understand.

I am a skeptic and like to discuss, ok, argue, about the paranormal but I've found it better to be respectful, that way people don't just go away. As I said i like discussing it.


----------



## ima

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had paranormal experiences, but have found it a waste of time discussing them on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on your purpose for posting them. Are you posting to share, are you posting to convince others, or are you putting it up for discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had put them up as part of a discussion and was ridiculed. One of the persons was the one who started the thread.
Click to expand...


So tell us what happened...


----------



## Defiant1

Maybe your location was in harmonic balance with the collective grieving of the Green Bay, Denver, Seattle, and Houston fans.


----------



## yidnar

PredFan said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife has "restless leg syndrome?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. She was still.
Click to expand...

has anything else strange been happening of late ??


----------



## NoNukes

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on your purpose for posting them. Are you posting to share, are you posting to convince others, or are you putting it up for discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had put them up as part of a discussion and was ridiculed. One of the persons was the one who started the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly understand.
> 
> I am a skeptic and like to discuss, ok, argue, about the paranormal but I've found it better to be respectful, that way people don't just go away. As I said i like discussing it.
Click to expand...


I understand people being skeptical. I have had a few things happen to me that I find hard to believe.


----------



## PredFan

NoNukes said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had put them up as part of a discussion and was ridiculed. One of the persons was the one who started the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly understand.
> 
> I am a skeptic and like to discuss, ok, argue, about the paranormal but I've found it better to be respectful, that way people don't just go away. As I said i like discussing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand people being skeptical. I have had a few things happen to me that I find hard to believe.
Click to expand...


And this bed vibration thing is a good example. It took me a while to come up with a reason for the vibration and in fact all I have is a theory.


----------



## Duped

Who knows? It is not profound enough to qualify as paranormal. I have seen some truly paranormal shit, but you cannot convince a skeptic!


----------



## Big Black Dog

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?



Must have been a disturbance in the force...


----------



## ima

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly understand.
> 
> I am a skeptic and like to discuss, ok, argue, about the paranormal but I've found it better to be respectful, that way people don't just go away. As I said i like discussing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand people being skeptical. I have had a few things happen to me that I find hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this bed vibration thing is a good example. It took me a while to come up with a reason for the vibration and in fact all I have is a theory.
Click to expand...


Maybe your partner was whacking off after you had sex because you haven't been able to make her have an orgasm in a decade.


----------



## Sarah G

PredFan said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly understand.
> 
> I am a skeptic and like to discuss, ok, argue, about the paranormal but I've found it better to be respectful, that way people don't just go away. As I said i like discussing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand people being skeptical. I have had a few things happen to me that I find hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this bed vibration thing is a good example. It took me a while to come up with a reason for the vibration and in fact all I have is a theory.
Click to expand...


So did you ever say what your theory is?  I think syrenn or someone else asked.


----------



## strollingbones

i am going with a succubus.....


----------



## strollingbones

people always mock those who are more in tune with their gut feelings and the things that exist , unseen out there.....


----------



## PredFan

Sarah G said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand people being skeptical. I have had a few things happen to me that I find hard to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this bed vibration thing is a good example. It took me a while to come up with a reason for the vibration and in fact all I have is a theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did you ever say what your theory is?  I think syrenn or someone else asked.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have been waiting for one or two of the regular denizens of the paranormal forums to weigh in but they seem to be awol.


----------



## PredFan

strollingbones said:


> i am going with a succubus.....



That would be cool, except for the fact that I probably would know it if it was.


----------



## PredFan

strollingbones said:


> people always mock those who are more in tune with their gut feelings and the things that exist , unseen out there.....



I don't mock them, I argue with them sometimes, but I don't mock them.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I can think of something ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hush, child
> 
> everyone knows it was the president tunneling under his bed to exert mind-control over him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
Click to expand...


no. you'd have to have a brain and a decent job to be like me.


----------



## strollingbones

perhaps a incubus and your wife just doesnt want you to know?


----------



## uscitizen

PredFan said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right, because then I'd be like....YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
Click to expand...


Cats are common interdimensional shifters.


----------



## yidnar

the paranormal is nothing to mock.  i used to be a skeptic ,didn't believe that it was real......like i said i used to be a skeptic...


----------



## ima

yidnar said:


> the paranormal is nothing to mock.  i used to be a skeptic ,didn't believe that it was real......like i said i used to be a skeptic...



...until he shit his pants in the dark.


----------



## Caroljo

We don't have earthquakes here in Michigan either...but one morning when i was getting ready for work i heard a vibration.  We have a cabinet with sliding glass doors and the doors were vibrating! I checked all over to find what was causing it, then it was over.  About 1/2 hr later i heard there was an earthquake in Indiana that could be felt all the way into SW Michigan.


----------



## strollingbones

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cats are common interdimensional shifters.*
Click to expand...

*
*


late one night:  bonez and hubby are asleep when suddenly both are awoken by the slamming of something in the basement...after minutes of debate about who was going to check it out...both decide to go back to sleep.....when the noise occurs again, louder and more noise.....hubby goes to investigate....cannot find a source for the loud banging noise...bonez aint happy.....weeks later...hubby is in basement when a cat jumps from a ceiling rafter onto a lumber rack.....banging the boards together loudly....


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I think there is always an explanation...a nonparanormal explanation...for these things.  Just because you don't ever discover that explanation doesn't mean it doesn't exist and that the experience was paranormal.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

strollingbones said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cats are common interdimensional shifters.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> late one night:  bonez and hubby are asleep when suddenly both are awoken by the slamming of something in the basement...after minutes of debate about who was going to check it out...both decide to go back to sleep.....when the noise occurs again, louder and more noise.....hubby goes to investigate....cannot find a source for the loud banging noise...bonez aint happy.....weeks later...hubby is in basement when a cat jumps from a ceiling rafter onto a lumber rack.....banging the boards together loudly....
Click to expand...


Just like that...there is almost always a simple explanation, whether you ever find out what it is, or not.


----------



## Bleipriester

PredFan said:


> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?


No.


----------



## ima

Maybe you had the "shakes" from not being drunk as usual?


----------



## Bleipriester

ima said:


> Maybe you had the "shakes" from not being drunk as usual?


At least one clue


----------



## PredFan

yidnar said:


> the paranormal is nothing to mock.  i used to be a skeptic ,didn't believe that it was real......like i said i used to be a skeptic...



I remain a skeptic. there are logical explanations based on real things for everything. And i believe there is a logical explanation for the phenomina that I experienced. I have a theory that I will share shortly.


----------



## PredFan

Caroljo said:


> We don't have earthquakes here in Michigan either...but one morning when i was getting ready for work i heard a vibration.  We have a cabinet with sliding glass doors and the doors were vibrating! I checked all over to find what was causing it, then it was over.  About 1/2 hr later i heard there was an earthquake in Indiana that could be felt all the way into SW Michigan.



I live in California for 8 years as a kid. i vividly remember what an earthquake feels like. This was not an earthquake.


----------



## PredFan

strollingbones said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cats are common interdimensional shifters.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> late one night:  bonez and hubby are asleep when suddenly both are awoken by the slamming of something in the basement...after minutes of debate about who was going to check it out...both decide to go back to sleep.....when the noise occurs again, louder and more noise.....hubby goes to investigate....cannot find a source for the loud banging noise...bonez aint happy.....weeks later...hubby is in basement when a cat jumps from a ceiling rafter onto a lumber rack.....banging the boards together loudly....
Click to expand...


Excellent.

This is a fine example of my point. Imagine if hubby had not witnessed that. You would still not have an answer. Some people would conclude that you had a haunting. Especially if it continued and you weren't lucky enough to witness it.

The example in the OP is just such an instance. I have not had a recurrance of the vibration, and I have no proof of my theory, but it is all I have and being a skeptic, I won't call it anything paranormal.


----------



## PredFan

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I think there is always an explanation...a nonparanormal explanation...for these things.  Just because you don't ever discover that explanation doesn't mean it doesn't exist and that the experience was paranormal.



Exactly.


----------



## PredFan

Bleipriester said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


I have a good theory, which I figured out pretty quickly.


----------



## ima

PredFan said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever figure it out? What it was?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a good theory, which I figured out pretty quickly.
Click to expand...


Maybe some other guy was fucking your wife right next to you?


----------



## PredFan

ima said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good theory, which I figured out pretty quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe some other guy was fucking your wife right next to you?
Click to expand...


Maybe, she's pretty hot. Probably wasn't you though, my wife only goes for intelligent people.


----------



## ima

PredFan said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good theory, which I figured out pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some other guy was fucking your wife right next to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, she's pretty hot. Probably wasn't you though, my wife only goes for intelligent people.
Click to expand...


Because it's ssssooooooooo intelligent to root for losers like the predators.


----------



## PredFan

ima said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some other guy was fucking your wife right next to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, she's pretty hot. Probably wasn't you though, my wife only goes for intelligent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's ssssooooooooo intelligent to root for losers like the predators.
Click to expand...


Dismissed.


----------



## deltex1

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?



Where were your/her hands at the time?


----------



## Ernie S.

uscitizen said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but as far as Libs go, Jillian ain't so bad...
> 
> 
> As to your "vibrations," I don't go in for the whole paranormal thing, so any explanation I might have would be grounded in the normal...
> 
> Was tha cat, perhaps, scratching itself while leaning against the bed frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the cat was on the bed, usually at the foot of the bed, but the vibrations went on longer than a cat would scratch. When I looked, he was not there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cats are common interdimensional shifters.
Click to expand...


Sometimes washing machines become so unbalanced in the spin cycle that they vibrate interdimensionly.


----------



## ima

Maybe you ate a bad clam and your insides were rumbling.


----------



## PredFan

Ok, apparently the usual Paranormal proponents are on an extended vacation or don't want to get into this. I'll not wait for them further.

Here's my hypothesis on what was causing the vibrations.

It has to do with harmonics. The headboard on our bed is tall. I have noticed in the past that it will wobble slightly when I'm in bed and still for a short time. My heartbeat causes the bed to shake at the same rate as my heart. However, the vibrations I felt that night were faster than my heart rate. My theory is that the two heart beats, my wife's and mine, were beating at just the right rate, and for just the right amount of time to blend together and cause the headboard to vibrate.

I of course have zero proof of this. The thing is that when I changed position in bed, it stopped the vibration. The movement probably broke up the harmonics and changed the rhythm of my heart rate. The odds of my wife, who weighs 130 pounds and I, who weighs 225 pounds, ever having a heart rate that could cause that again must be huge against. This phenomena has never happened before or since.

My point here is that just because you don't know the reason for experiencing a thing, doesn't mean that there isn't a logical explanation for it. One that is based in real science, and real life instead of the paranormal.


----------



## Paulie

PredFan said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you actaully expected no one to make jokes about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have been funny, back on the first page. It's in the paranormal forum. We are discussing the paranormal.
Click to expand...


That TM manages to turn a computer on everyday and log onto the internet makes for a paranormal discussion in itself.


----------



## ima

Maybe your downstairs neighbour likes to fart a lot.


----------



## PredFan

ima said:


> Maybe your downstairs neighbour likes to fart a lot.



Single level home.


----------



## Montrovant

I occasionally feel shaking when I am brought back to being fully awake from just on the edge of sleep.  It doesn't feel like an external shaking, rather it's more like I get a slight adrenaline dump from being woken up so close to sleep.

If it were just one of you, I would have guessed this to be the explanation.  Much harder to say for two, although I suppose still possible.


----------



## lizzie

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?


 
Ummm, I think, having just read the other thread you started on skepticism, that you're pretty much full of shit, or yanking peoples' chains. Whatever.............


----------



## ima

Maybe god is trying to kill you.


----------



## PredFan

lizzie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I think, having just read the other thread you started on skepticism, that you're pretty much full of shit, or yanking peoples' chains. Whatever.............
Click to expand...


It's 100% true. It did happen. I'm not actually yanking people's chains, but I am trying to make a point. The point being that just because you don't have an explanation for something, doesn't mean that a paranormal explanation is true.

What do you think of my theory on what was causing it?


----------



## ima

Maybe your pacemaker is wonky.


----------



## Truthmatters

there are many natural things like land settling or gas rising through the earths crust.

I have lived in cali on and off for most of my life.


every earthquake feels differently  depending on the location, depth, earth surface makeup.

I was once sitting on the ground as a teen and felt it on one bun and then the other.

A rolling surface earthquake


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> there are many natural things like land settling or gas rising through the earths crust.
> 
> I have lived in cali on and off for most of my life.
> 
> 
> every earthquake feels differently  depending on the location, depth, earth surface makeup.
> 
> I was once sitting on the ground as a teen and felt it on one bun and then the other.
> 
> A rolling surface earthquake



I lived in California for 8 years as a kid. Experienced many earthquakes. None felt like this. We also don't have earthquakes here in Florida. If we did, there would be no Florida now.

Did you see my explanation for the phenomona?


----------



## Truthmatters

Florida?


dude you guys are nothing but undergroud springs.

that is likely what you felt.

An underground spring being flushed by some water source.


and I have felt more earthquakes than you in my 40 combined years of living in Cali


----------



## percysunshine

ima said:


> Maybe your pacemaker is wonky.



Wonky pundit would have trouble keeping pace with this thread.

The neighbor flushing a toilet hypothesis sounds best at the moment.


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> Florida?
> 
> 
> dude you guys are nothing but undergroud springs.
> 
> that is likely what you felt.
> 
> An underground spring being flushed by some water source.



That's actually a pretty good theory. The problem with it is that none of my neighbors felt it, nor did anything rattle in my house. It was localized to the bed I feel.



Truthmatters said:


> and I have felt more earthquakes than you in my 40 combined years of living in Cali



This isn't a competition for Christ's sake.


----------



## PredFan

percysunshine said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your pacemaker is wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky pundit would have trouble keeping pace with this thread.
> 
> The neighbor flushing a toilet hypothesis sounds best at the moment.
Click to expand...


What did you think of my explanation?


----------



## ima

Maybe the devil is coming to get you.


----------



## percysunshine

PredFan said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your pacemaker is wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky pundit would have trouble keeping pace with this thread.
> 
> The neighbor flushing a toilet hypothesis sounds best at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you think of my explanation?
Click to expand...


Amplified rythmic heartbeats? Possible, but it is a small volume of moving fluid compared to the toilet flush theory.


----------



## Truthmatters

PredFan said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida?
> 
> 
> dude you guys are nothing but undergroud springs.
> 
> that is likely what you felt.
> 
> An underground spring being flushed by some water source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty good theory. The problem with it is that none of my neighbors felt it, nor did anything rattle in my house. It was localized to the bed I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have felt more earthquakes than you in my 40 combined years of living in Cali
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a competition for Christ's sake.
Click to expand...


your state is a MAZE of underground rivers dude.

It could have been just under YOUR house


----------



## Truthmatters

You have not felt as many earthquakes as me.

They all feel differently depending on the conditions


----------



## Katzndogz

PredFan said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I think, having just read the other thread you started on skepticism, that you're pretty much full of shit, or yanking peoples' chains. Whatever.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 100% true. It did happen. I'm not actually yanking people's chains, but I am trying to make a point. The point being that just because you don't have an explanation for something, doesn't mean that a paranormal explanation is true.
> 
> What do you think of my theory on what was causing it?
Click to expand...


Sound quake.  Sometimes called a sky quake.  

These "skyquake" are a continuing phenomenon, with the most recent report over Orange County, CA coming on 20 July 1996. It is reported that the "quake" occurred around 3pm PST, fitting the "skyquake" pattern in the following respects:
It occurred in a coastal area.
Described as similar to an earthquake in some respects (rattling of loose objects, etc) but also like a boom (but no distinct double bang as far as is known).
Severe enough to light up government and media switchboards, but no known damage.
Not an earthquake (CalTech sensors saw nothing)
Local military bases deny any knowledge.
No known other source (eg explosion)

https://www.fas.org/irp/mystery/aurora.htm

It's a plane called Project Aurora and we had the same kind of shaking frequently in southern California in the 90s.   

Unreal Aircraft - Beating Gravity - Aurora


----------



## ima

Maybe you're insane.


----------



## Katzndogz

ima said:


> Maybe you're insane.



Maybe you should look it up.   Then you wouldn't look so foolish.


----------



## Truthmatters

Water's Journey



Over 8 billion gallons of water a day burst forth from Florida's springs...the most unique concentration of springs on the planet. At one time it was thought to be an endless supply, but now the demands of man are starting to exceed availability.  Join a team on a daring journey into the Floridan Aquifer to find out what's going wrong.  They follow the connective path of water through the landscape.  Their discoveries lead you on a thrilling adventure about the miraculous course that the water takes.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its why they dont remove gators until they are a certain size.

they cant control the little beggers traveling through these waterways


----------



## PredFan

percysunshine said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonky pundit would have trouble keeping pace with this thread.
> 
> The neighbor flushing a toilet hypothesis sounds best at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of my explanation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amplified rythmic heartbeats? Possible, but it is a small volume of moving fluid compared to the toilet flush theory.
Click to expand...


Harmonics.

The combined heartbeats of my wife and I, beating a precisely the right times resulting in a vibrating headboard. My neighbor's toilet drain doesn't run under my bedroom.


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida?
> 
> 
> dude you guys are nothing but undergroud springs.
> 
> that is likely what you felt.
> 
> An underground spring being flushed by some water source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a pretty good theory. The problem with it is that none of my neighbors felt it, nor did anything rattle in my house. It was localized to the bed I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I have felt more earthquakes than you in my 40 combined years of living in Cali
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a competition for Christ's sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your state is a MAZE of underground rivers dude.
> 
> It could have been just under YOUR house
Click to expand...


But the river flowed just that one night and has never flowed since? When I rolled over in bed, I stopped the river?


----------



## PredFan

Truthmatters said:


> You have not felt as many earthquakes as me.
> 
> They all feel differently depending on the conditions



Well, I'll say this, that is the longest discussion i've been able to have with you. What did we go like 4-5 posts before you started getting too stupid to talk to?

It's Florida moron! We don't have earthquakes and we certainly don't have earthquakes that only shake a bed in one house!

Jeezus!


----------



## ima

Maybe your wife left the vibrator on under your bed.


----------



## Katzndogz

PredFan said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not felt as many earthquakes as me.
> 
> They all feel differently depending on the conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll say this, that is the longest discussion i've been able to have with you. What did we go like 4-5 posts before you started getting too stupid to talk to?
> 
> It's Florida moron! We don't have earthquakes and we certainly don't have earthquakes that only shake a bed in one house!
> 
> Jeezus!
Click to expand...


How do you know it was only your house?   Did you ask around?   Many people might have slept through it.


----------



## RightNorLeft

PredFan said:


> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?




 I live in Fla and sinkhole was exactly what I was thinking, lets hope it isnt.


----------



## PredFan

Katzndogz said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not felt as many earthquakes as me.
> 
> They all feel differently depending on the conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll say this, that is the longest discussion i've been able to have with you. What did we go like 4-5 posts before you started getting too stupid to talk to?
> 
> It's Florida moron! We don't have earthquakes and we certainly don't have earthquakes that only shake a bed in one house!
> 
> Jeezus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it was only your house?   Did you ask around?   Many people might have slept through it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I checked with two of my neighbors.


----------



## PredFan

RightNorLeft said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, i'm not making this up.
> 
> Last night, Saturday, January 12th, I was just about totally asleep. My wife, who didn't have to work today (Sunday) had just come to bed and was also almost asleep.
> 
> I am awakened by a vibration. Not rapid enough to be like a vibrating bed (anyone remember those?), but more like I thought that my cat was on the bed scratching it'self, but the vibrating didn't stop. I knew that my wife was probably still somewhat awake so i asked her; "Are you wiggling?".
> 
> "No, why?"
> "Don't you feel that?"
> "What?"
> "That vibration."
> "Yeah, I do feel it now! What is it? Should we leave the house?"
> "No, it's not an earthquake." (We live in Florida and we don't have them here.)
> 
> There's more, but what do YOU think?
> 
> It wasn't a sink hole (I hope), there was no truck going by, none of our kids was doing it, no one was playing a joke, the cat was on the floor of the bedroom asleep until our conversation woke him, the entire house was quiet, I felt it, my wife felt it, and we don't have a vibrating bed?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Fla and sinkhole was exactly what I was thinking, lets hope it isnt.
Click to expand...


Yeah that's another explanation for the phenomena, one that I don't like to think about. I have seen no cracks in any walls....so far.


----------

